# Some shots of my piranhas



## therizman1 (Apr 16, 2006)

I found this site via Piranha-Fury and DiPpY eGgS so of course I have a few piranhas...

These are Serrasalmus Geryi piranha, I have four of them in a 75g right now, and in about a month they will be upgraded to a 180g w/ wet/dry filtration and minimal plants as they love to tear plants to shreads.





































This is my Serrasalmus Rhombeus var. Black Diamond piranha named Markov... he is around 10.5" and is in a 55g right now, but will be upgraded to a 130g tank in about a month which is going to be fully planted, and be running pressurized CO2. He amazing lives well with plants and other smaller fish like tetras and platies. Right now in his 55g, there are neon tetras, black neon tetras, glowlight tetras, a whiptail catfish, some ghost shrimp, and some sunrise wag platies.




























This is my Serrasalmus Maculatus piranha named Konstantine... I received him from someone who no longer wanted him and wasnt taking very good care of him, I have nursed him back to be a very healthy happy fish though, and is now probably my favorite fish. Unfortunately he is not plant friendly (tears just about anything I put in his tank up), and is not friendly with other fish.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Sweet piranhas... I like the set of four, they look like a killing squad... I'd be afraid to stick my arm in there to do maintenance!


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

crikey those are mean looking buggers! awesome pictures!


----------



## therizman1 (Apr 16, 2006)

They actually arent too bad right now, more afraid of my hand than anything and I can tell their moods. One thing not to do is any tank maitenance when there is rain in the area, they get very anxious per say when its going to rain.

Where are you from in MI raven?


----------

